# Beaware HotMail Users Your Dad is Watching you!!



## coolbuddyonline (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi,
Yes Its true Hotmail Had just anounced an instruction for all users of hotmail that for the prevention of daily increase in no. of spam and pornography in mails they took an major step they had placed an major filter sever which pass your all incoming mails from it and if found any spam or pornography email it make an log file of it and report it to microsoft and they could also block your email id.

So i wanna say just beaware

Bye n Take Care


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 12, 2004)

HAHAHAhAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHSAHAHUAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHBAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHZAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
            

*F**K THE FILTER WHERE IS THE 250mb THERE WERE GIVING *


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

Whos using hotmail, many other bigger and better services are now avaliable. what about gmail, even rediff.com is now offering 1 gb space. and it is the fastest in india.


----------

